#  users.v8.1c.ru

## Sergey1965

18 .     8.1.11  8.1.13( 14).  users.v8.1c  .    ?

----------


## kot

:



> 4.6.   .....       (      )    .

----------


## Sergey1965

.        1.6.15  1.6.16    .    .  users.v8.1c  ,    1   -  .   ,  20-   . (

----------


## tinkaer

-  ,  .       - .

----------


## kot

> users.v8.1c  ,    1   -  .   ,  20-   . (


16    ,  9 .        ,         ,    -.

----------


## Madlena

,    -      .        .   users.v8.1c    ,     .

----------


## tinkaer

> 16    ,  9 .        ,         ,    -.


      ,    - 16       .      .

----------


## kot

> ,    - 16       .      .


 ,     .        (   ).

----------


## tinkaer

,      :Smilie:

----------


## kot

.

----------


## tinkaer

,   ,       .

----------


## Madlena

> 


  -      ?

----------


## tinkaer

,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## kot

> ,   ,       .


     .     ,         .     ,     ?




> -      ?


     1    ,      .

----------


## Madlena

?    :Smilie:

----------


## tinkaer

> ,     ?
> 
> .


  :Smilie:

----------


## Salavat

-      :Smilie:

----------

